

Bookmarklets to Sort Hacker News' Comments - TimothyBurgess
http://jsmods.com

======
syaz1
I used to want this feature. Then I realized it's nice to be forced to wade
through bad/low vote comments. Sometimes I even find them interesting.

With sorting the higher will be higher (people sort and agree with the higher
voted comments, hence voting them up again) and lower remains unread.

~~~
TimothyBurgess
You can sort them either way. :)

------
TimothyBurgess
_(I actually posted this earlier under a different title but I don't think
anyone saw it.)_

A while back I had the urge to sort HN comments and figured a javascript
bookmark was the best way to go. My thoughts eventually led me to, "Hmm what
other cool stuff can I do to modify my favorite websites?" And then of course
that led to, "I'll create a repository for this kinda stuff!"

So I registered the domain jsmods.com a while back and finally had the chance
to whip something together last weekend.

The entire site is contained within a single PHP file under 600 lines long,
and I don't use any database... just encrypted flat files with file
concurrency prevention algorithms.

And I actually didn't find out until yesterday that it's called
"bookmarklets." I googled the term afterwards and I must say, the current
bookmarklet repository sites out there are horrendous.

However, I think JSmods is the appropriate name as I created it for people to
create and share javascript modifications for specific websites, not just the
usual any-site-bookmarklet.

I'd like it to be conducive to learning and hacking.

After I get some more submissions I'll add a search function (similar to the
instant searches we see everywhere these days) and some other fancy stuff. And
I may end up replacing the disqus comment system with my own custom system
because the disqus system doesn't work as seamlessly/smoothly as I would like.

Overall it was a pretty fun little project to whip together over the weekend.
:)

~~~
rch
I don't want to sign up. For anything, ever. Can you link it to github for
accounts and code?

It is a good idea, but running JS like this gives me the creeps.

Don't repost either - it just makes you look even creepier.

~~~
TimothyBurgess
You don't have to sign up for anything unless you want to rate the
bookmarklets. Everything else you can do anonymously. I don't have a github
account but I'll look into it tomorrow. Sounds like a good move to make if I
want people to trust and use it. Thanks for the suggestion!

And what's wrong with being creepy? >:)

~~~
windsurfer
Check out userscripts.org to see how they manage the experience! No sign up
required, comments, ratings, issue tracking, etc. If you could make something
like that but hooked up to github, I'd be using it right away.

------
u48998
I don't understand why there isn't a comment RSS for individual threads at HN?

~~~
TimothyBurgess
That'd be pretty easy to implement! :O

